# Fractured patella / ruptured patella tendon



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

So, 3 and a half weeks ago I was playing hockey (field hockey that is, ice hockey isn't real big here in NZ), and got a stick to the knee. Ended up with a compound fracture of the kneecap, and a ruptured patella tendon. 

All seems to be healing OK so far, see the surgeon again in a couple weeks and hopefully get the all clear to start rehab then. Which will be nice because it's pretty hard putting your socks and shoes on when you've got 1 leg fixed straight!

This season is a write off (which SUCKS because we've had an amazing start to the winter down here), but hoping to get in shape for next winter down here and the 2014/15 northern hemisphere winter.

Anyone had any experience with a similar injury and rehab? Keen for any tips.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Woops! Looks like myself and one of the other mods were getting in each other's way. I closed the other thread, so decided to reopen this one. Sorry, whoever!


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Nah my bad, I saw this forum AFTER I went to the general forum... duh :dizzy:


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

It really depends on the fracture


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

jml22 said:


> It really depends on the fracture


It was a transverse lower pole fracture. Basically the bottom 1/3 of my kneecap broke off the from the top 2/3 (and the top 2/3 ended up 2cm north of where it should have been!). They didn't need any wires or screws to put it back together, although they had to suture the patella tendon back together. The surgeon thought the patella tendon was probably a bigger issue than the fracture itself, and he was optimistic that given the right rehab it would be back to normal.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, i'm more worried about the tendon than anything. I'd have to see your knee to guide you realistically. No reason why you can't rehab out of it though. Just make sure you ease into your rehab and be fully committed. Quadriceps atrophy is a pain in the ass sometimes


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Yeah, i'm more worried about the tendon than anything. I'd have to see your knee to guide you realistically. No reason why you can't rehab out of it though. Just make sure you ease into your rehab and be fully committed. Quadriceps atrophy is a pain in the ass sometimes


Yeah my quads are pretty different sizes at the moment! 

My fitness and strength was pretty good before this all happened so hoping that'll help with the rehab too.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, that'l help your recovery. If you can find a PT, Chiro, ortho to hook you up to some russian stim, that'll help your recovery a great deal.
Is it swollen right now?


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

Cheers, I'll do some investigating.

It's still slightly swollen compared to my other knee, but not by a lot - the swelling has dropped off pretty significantly. I've got it immobilised in a brace at the moment and for at least another 2.5 weeks until I see the surgeon again. Basically pain free now as well (unless I sit in an uncomfortable position for a long period!).


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, your leg is probably going to be tiny. Just gotta eat super clean/healthy while you're doing the rehab itll make your life 100 times easier.


----------



## SnowOwl (Jun 11, 2012)

jml22 said:


> Yeah, that'l help your recovery. If you can find a PT, Chiro, ortho to hook you up to some russian stim, that'll help your recovery a great deal.
> Is it swollen right now?


If you do all the forementioned, surgery shouldn't be necessary. Nickle and dime. Are you asking what exercises specifically to do? Have you used Epson Salt? Are you supplementing? Dieting?


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

tylerkat89 said:


> If you do all the forementioned, surgery shouldn't be necessary. Nickle and dime. Are you asking what exercises specifically to do? Have you used Epson Salt? Are you supplementing? Dieting?


Nah I won't need any more surgery, fingers crossed. They didn't need to put any wires in, so I'm pretty sure they won't need to take any out! The surgery I had was just to get my kneecap back in the right place, in one piece, and reattach the patella tendon. In New Zealand, any accident-related injury is mostly paid for by the government (the big ticket items like surgery and hospital stays are fully funded and they also cover stuff like taxis to and from work if you can't drive).

I go see the surgeon again late next week and then hopefully he'll clear me to start rehab. So yeah any suggestions for exercises would be helpful.

Not supplementing other than a protein shake each day. Working out upper body 3x/week, eating pretty healthy but not dieting.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't really give you any exercises because i can't watch you do them and make sure you're doing them properly.

I would say usually with this when you're rebuilding yuo'd start with terminal knee extension and then go resisted terminal knee and then to go past that you'd need someone monitoring it for sure.
Where abouts do you live if you dont mind me asking i'll ask around and see if i can find a good doc


----------



## m0rph3us (Jan 26, 2012)

6 weeks on, fracture has healed OK, first day of physio on the tendon yesterday.

Managed to get the straight leg raise going on the first day. It wasn't very bloody easy but I still got there!


----------

